# gastric bezoar



## hrsmith (Jul 18, 2012)

Need help finding the correct CPT Code for removal of a Gastric Bezoar.

Hrsmith


----------



## syllingk (Jul 18, 2012)

More info would be helpful. If done by endoscopy and depending on how far the examination went anatomically it would be either 43247 or 43215.


----------

